# Écran iPad cassé, prix ?



## hrurussia (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai malheureusement brisé la vitre de mon ipad hier soir d'une des façons les plus bêtes qui existent, j'ai posé un peu violemment une bouteille en verre sur un des bords de l'écran, et crak!

Ainsi, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un est en mesure de m'indiquer combien coute la réparation de cet écran effectuée par Apple (si c'est possible!)?

En effet, mon iPad a juste 2-3 mois et j'aimerai bien conserver la garantie, et si j'ai tout compris, il me sera nécessaire donc de faire intervenir les réparateurs Apple ! 

Merci à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Karmalolo (5 Février 2014)

C'est très simple

0805 540 003


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> C'est très simple
> 
> 0805 540 003



C'est le prix en euros ?


----------



## hrurussia (5 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> C'est très simple
> 
> 0805 540 003



Je savais qu'ils étaient chers chez Apple, mais tout de même!

Merci mais finalement j'ai bougé à l'Apple Store, 301 euros, donc autant racheter un iPad quoi....

Merci quand même


----------



## Karmalolo (6 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est le prix en euros ?




Non, c'est le numéro de téléphone du SAV Apple, beaucoup plus apte que n'importe quel forum pour répondre à la question :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2014)

Contact bricolât si tu es a Paris... Ça sera beaucoup moins cher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Pardon, bricomac...


----------



## cillab (8 Février 2014)

hrurussia a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai malheureusement brisé la vitre de mon ipad hier soir d'une des façons les plus bêtes qui existent, j'ai posé un peu violemment une bouteille en verre sur un des bords de l'écran, et crak!
> 
> ...



une autre solution faire jouer la responsabilité civile de ton amie ou s


----------



## nachpa (8 Février 2014)

Non regarde les tuto pour remplacer les ecrans iphone ipad sur youtube, ya des lien vers les boutiques tu verra tu en aura pour beaucoup moins cher a le remplacer toi meme ciao.


----------



## cillab (8 Février 2014)

nachpa a dit:


> Non regarde les tuto pour remplacer les ecrans iphone ipad sur youtube, ya des lien vers les boutiques tu verra tu en aura pour beaucoup moins cher a le remplacer toi meme ciao.



 oui c'est faisable ,a condition d'avoir un kit de montage  de petits doigts
si tu a un copain chirurgien,qui si connait,en bidouille no probléme
sur ce coup je lui laisse


----------



## nachpa (8 Février 2014)

Beh généralement le site qui te vend le bloc ecran et/ou la vitre vend aussi des kit de démontage revissage..  quand on regard sur les video faut juste faire un minimum attention mais le commun des mortels peu facilement remplacer tout sa sans problème, de toute facon c'est soit sa soit il debourse 500e dans une nouvelle tablette, le choix et vite fait de plus que sa tablette marche sûrement encore très bien sa serait dommage pour lui...


----------

